# Searching for word in Beale's larger Revelation commentary



## Jerusalem Blade (May 30, 2022)

To travel light to Cyprus, I had to leave my library behind! In Greg Beale's larger commentary on Revelation (which huge tome also got left) I had noted the word "ungovernable" when he spoke of latter-day Babylon's moral and societal disintegration. I had purchased, before I left, his book on Kindle, but apparently can't do a decent word search on it. If someone has the Logos version, would you please try a search for that word, and give me the page and context if you find it?

Off topic, this pic is my congregation as of yesterday, May 29. We have become a refuge of sorts for Nigerian refugees / asylum -seekers, as we welcome all, and treat believers as brethren and family, a reception not common for Africans in this country. We have grown close to some of them, and they treasure us, as we them. After all, it is the Lord who brings souls into His house.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 2


----------



## greenbaggins (May 30, 2022)

Steve, I couldn't find the exact passage you are thinking of (with the word "ungovernable"), but I can narrow it down for you. Babylon is mentioned in Revelation in the following verses: 14:8, 16:19, 17:5, 18:2,10,21. My guess is that you will find what you are looking for in his comments on those verses or thereabouts.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (May 30, 2022)

Thanks, Lane! Am I right to gather that if the word _ungovernable_ was in the text you would've been able to find it? It might be I remembered wrongly. I have thoroughly marked up my hardcopy (still in NY), and made a notation on this on the back flyleaf. If I am able to get back to the states (November? or earlier if we sell our condo) I will not leave it behind again!


----------



## Polanus1561 (May 31, 2022)

I did a search on the word in my Logos copy. No such entry.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## greenbaggins (May 31, 2022)

Jerusalem Blade said:


> Thanks, Lane! Am I right to gather that if the word _ungovernable_ was in the text you would've been able to find it? It might be I remembered wrongly. I have thoroughly marked up my hardcopy (still in NY), and made a notation on this on the back flyleaf. If I am able to get back to the states (November? or earlier if we sell our condo) I will not leave it behind again!


I went through the commentary rather quickly (my copy is a hard copy) on those particular verses and a bit before and after, but could not find it. The idea of how ungovernable Babylon is was definitely stated, but not using that word. Maybe it was your word to summarize what Beale was saying?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jeri Tanner (May 31, 2022)

I googled it and came across a John Gill quote on a website:

John Gill, Online Bible Software, Isaiah 11:6 – “the creatures shall be restored to that state of innocency in which they were before the fall of man. But this is not to be understood literally, which is a gross and vain conceit of some Jews; but spiritually and metaphorically, as is evident. And the sense of the metaphor is this, Men of fierce, and cruel, and ungovernable dispositions, shall be so transformed by the preaching of the gospel, and by the grace of Christ, that they shall become most humble, and gentle, and tractable, and shall no more vex and persecute those meek and poor ones mentioned Isa.11:4, but shall become such as they; of which we have instances in Saul being made a Paul, and in the rugged jailer, Acts 16, and in innumerable others.”

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (May 31, 2022)

Thank you, Lane! – "Maybe it was your word to summarize what Beale was saying?" You could be right on that! I appreciate your looking.

On another note, I received Gaffin's hardcopy of _In the Fulness of Time_ a couple of days ago (on your and others' warm recommendations), and am glad I chose the actual book and not the digital!


----------

